# AGI - Ainsworth Game Technology



## dj_ajay (27 June 2005)

*AGI*

Pokie market is growing, especially O/S. Aristrocrat is playing the field well but watch Ainsworth gaming group (AGI Chairman - founder of Aristrocrat) start making the moves!!
Tell us if you have shares in a pokie company or the leisure industry.


----------



## adobee (19 December 2006)

AGI is  0.730 thats up  16.13 today and yesterday was up 11%.. They have just announced a new gaming licence (lots of activity prior to this announcement) I would suggest another announcement will be forth coming as they are trying to break into new markets !!? Another us licence.. ??


----------



## AngusSmart (29 January 2010)

Been Holding Agi for some time now. average of 28c or so..

should be a good future investment @ the current 17c..


----------



## notting (23 April 2012)

They have managed to turn the company around after about 15years of hell, survived only with the support of the billionaire founder.
But really!!!
They lift their own illiquid stock with multiple buy backs, then do a capital raising?? OMG
Should be illegal!
Still think it could be a great buy once it corrects savagely.


----------



## ROE (23 April 2012)

notting said:


> They have managed to turn the company around after about 15years of hell, survived only with the support of the billionaire founder.
> But really!!!
> They lift their own illiquid stock with multiple buy backs, then do a capital raising?? OMG
> Should be illegal!
> Still think it could be a great buy once it corrects savagely.




This is a one man show company 

There is no way in its current capacity can do much damage to ALL or do anything great....

As soon as Ainsworth get AGI to pay back all his loan and retire it will be the end of this stock...


----------



## hosh (23 May 2012)

ROE said:


> This is a one man show company
> 
> There is no way in its current capacity can do much damage to ALL or do anything great....
> 
> As soon as Ainsworth get AGI to pay back all his loan and retire it will be the end of this stock...




Well you might want to revisit that thought there matey. They are killing it in the domestic market and haven't met their demise as you have forecast. In fact they are on the cusp of record profits, a maidend dividend, have the CEO working 6 days a week in Nevada because it so busy, have 26 million in the bank, Have raised another 44 million @ $1.47 @ share 7 million of which is earmarked for expansion, have just produced a record first half profit, are looking at a record yearly profit. Have most of the note holders converting which will add another 17 mill to the bank account. Total at hand in the bank looks like being 60 mill+ at 30 June 2012. Doesn't look like a company ready to go out the back door to me .


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2012)

Looks to be on a bit of a runner this week.

Cash position is very nice.  Chart too.  Depth just tipped into buyers > sellers this hour.


----------



## hosh (31 May 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Looks to be on a bit of a runner this week.
> 
> Cash position is very nice.  Chart too.  Depth just tipped into buyers > sellers this hour.




IMHO Gringoots you will see what a runner on the roids looks like when they release their yearly results.

This company has some real depth to the board. The likes of Danny Gladstone and Mark Ludski. People with years of experience in the game. Mark was CFO at aristocrat. Danny has 30 years in the game, these guys know what the opposition is doing before they do. 

I noticed Aristicrat has appointed Dr Ian Blackburn to the board. He was the MD at Caltex, 25 years experience refining crude and the like, I can't figure that one out.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2012)

The market maker making his presence felt.

I'd like to put an order in for 1439 shares and see if his bot explodes.

He owns the whole thing up to 10 levels of depth, both sides, is my guess.


----------



## hosh (31 May 2012)

Definitely some tree shaking going on, This stock doesn't have a big following other than the recent institutional interest. The instos are in complete control as they are with most companies.  A dividend will change the way it's viewed imo and when the company can sort the free market float out and the stock can move into the asx200 then it's off to the races.

What I can tell you (and this is fact) is the fund managers and instos are very keen to get some action as seen by the recent cap raising. 3x oversubscribed and bedded down in one day at a price of $1.47. That's in light of the SP being sub 50c a year before.

Have you noticed the pattern over the last month? Drive it down and see if any nervous nellies put a sell in and then snap them up. I've tried a few different strategies over the last few months. I've put buy orders in and the bots just kept putting orders in front of me a half cent or 1 cent. As i moved the order up the bot would keep that gap in front. When I put in a sell recently it was smashed in no time.

Accumulation ATM, there's no hurry to exit (even on down days) on their part as they know full well the potential that lies within. 

Still huge potential even at these prices. All imho


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 May 2012)

hosh said:


> Definitely some tree shaking going on, This stock doesn't have a big following other than the recent institutional interest. The instos are in complete control as they are with most companies.  A dividend will change the way it's viewed imo and when the company can sort the free market float out and the stock can move into the asx200 then it's off to the races.
> 
> What I can tell you (and this is fact) is the fund managers and instos are very keen to get some action as seen by the recent cap raising. 3x oversubscribed and bedded down in one day at a price of $1.47. That's in light of the SP being sub 50c a year before.
> 
> ...




Yes it looks fairly safe, thanks hosh.


----------



## skyQuake (1 June 2012)

MSCI rebal today, added to MSCI small caps index


----------



## hosh (1 June 2012)

skyQuake said:


> MSCI rebal today, added to MSCI small caps index




Nice find skyQuake.


----------



## hosh (6 June 2012)

Here's a couple of links that show some of the companies products. John Glasser replaced Rick Meitzler  and imho is more switched on, articulate and in tune with the companies product line. He also comes from a gaming background.

These articles a few months old however still worth a look.

http://www.casinoenterprisemanagement.com/video-library/g2e-2011-ainsworth

http://www.casinoenterprisemanagement.com/video-library/indian-gaming-2011-ainsworth-game-technology


----------



## hosh (14 June 2012)

Yesterday was a cracker. Profit 20% better than the first half and we still have 25 mill in deffered tax assets.

Looking very healthy.

http://www.barchart.com/quotes/stocks/AGI.AX

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNFSa-QNw26g1_vhu4PxWCXv_wNILA&cad=rja

Vectorvest's current valuation $3.09


----------



## hosh (19 July 2012)

Here's a great read.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ca...ements-roth-fantini-survey-reveals-2012-07-16


----------



## hosh (6 August 2012)

Nice full page article in the smh over the weekend. 

Here's a link that refers to the company. Looks like we are really starting to put runs on the board in the US.

http://www.casinocitytimes.com/article/michael-jackson-comes-to-the-rescue-of-slot-makers-61137

Also a article in the fin review last week.

Ainsworth (AGI)

This small-cap company has flown largely under the radar, but the stock has climbed steadily since January, and has a one-year return of more than 450 per cent.

Both Macquarie Group and Bank of America Merrill Lynch have given Ainsworth an “outperform” and “buy” recommendation, respectively, and say its focus on the US market is one of the pillars for growth.

Evans says what it really comes down to is the player experience, which has given Ainsworth an advantage over some other gaming companies.

“It’s all about bums on seats and how many coins and notes you can put into a machine, because that’s the huge revenue spinner for pubs and clubs,” he says.

“If you can prove, based on your data, that your machine can do a certain amount over a certain time period, then that is what [buyers] are looking for.”

Ainsworth’s continued earnings certainty really depends on how well the company can penetrate the US market, Mr Evans says. But he cautions against being overly optimistic, because at the end of the day, a gaming machine company is really at the mercy of the buyer.


----------



## hosh (15 August 2012)

2 weeks out from the yearly and were up 14% in 3 days. It's looking like this year might well and truly eclipse last years results. Further to that the recent increase in the sp seems to indicate the punters are factoring in a big fy 12-13.

I have been a long term holder and believer in the company. Are there any other holders on this forum that have a opinion regarding the stellar performance this year?

I would like to hear your views.


----------



## notting (15 August 2012)

I can't remember a turn around like this one.
It's insane but not insane.
I'v been watching it from 8c in the GFC.
Simply unbelievable.
Even after all that it's trading with EPS of around 11.3 now that it's an earner.
So you can't really even say it's overvalued and certainly has a future.
Len Ainsworth is truely a legend!


----------



## hosh (15 August 2012)

My wife said I was mad when i started to accumulate under 20c. She's got a different opinion now lol.


----------



## hosh (16 August 2012)

Has just hit $2.61 another rolling year high.


----------



## notting (28 August 2012)

Came out with a fantastic result today.
However, looked to do a bit of a double top and finished weakly.
Volume nothing to write home about but would want to be a bit cautious at this juncture I reckon.
Upside down head and shoulders possibly forming.


----------



## hosh (29 August 2012)

Yes I agree,

I took a small amount off the table. I still feel it has a way to go and the driver will be the US.

That's 2 consecutive years where the US segment is up 100% on the PCP

Time will tell and we will get a better idea when they update us on the first quarter  at the AGM.

I'm happy to hold the rest of my stock which is about 90% of my original purchase.


----------



## hosh (8 September 2012)

Great news with the entry into the asx300. This should increase the institutional interest as the instos can now offer products with AGI included.

Congrats to all the long term holders.

We have 2 weeks to go until inclusion then we should see better volumes. Once the company addresses the free market float issue and we increase liquidity then imho $3 is not out of the question short term.

All good


----------



## hosh (11 September 2012)

http://www.otcmarkets.com/stock/AINSF.PK/quote

$3 in sight


----------



## Ramongo (14 September 2012)

Why did Danny just sell most of his shares?


----------



## hosh (14 September 2012)

It's got me buggered. He only had 100k. He has another 250k that are the options vested from Len's holdings. If he needed the coin I would have thought it would be better to sell it out of those.

The part I don't understand is he left 5k, why not sell the whole 100k? I spoke to the wife about it and the only thing she could come up with is maybe he wants to buy a house in Vegas hence only selling an amount to raise the coin he needed.

I guess we'll never know. One things for sure it put a big dent in my portfolio today.


----------



## notting (14 September 2012)

Perhaps he's going to buy ALL, then AGI will take that over to get easy access to all the licences.
Will do a better job at running that than the current yobs.


----------



## hosh (17 September 2012)

Morning all,

Re Danny's share sale, the price dropped on Friday on low volume. If there was anything sinister behind the sale I feel we would have seen a much larger drop ( say 20% ).

As far as him revealing why he sold I doubt we'll find that out.

He was very bullish on the growth prospects in this interview.

http://yogonet.com/english/2012/06/...lieve-our-growth-will-be-a-natural-occurrence

The stock has outperformed the market year to date and we can expect profit taking. The pullbacks seem even more dramatic when we're continually achieving record highs and record profits.

All things considered the growth prospects look intact and if Asia starts to fire I dare say the forecasts will be conservative.

From the Fin today

http://www.afr.com/Page/Uuid/870a106e-fb11-11e1-aa50-5d7cc39aface

And a little more analysis.

http://www.macroaxis.com/invest/market/AGI.AX--Ainsworth_Game_Technology_Ltd

Nothing to worry about IMHO. I was a buyer on Friday.


----------



## hosh (17 December 2012)

notting said:


> I can't remember a turn around like this one.
> It's insane but not insane.
> I'v been watching it from 8c in the GFC.
> Simply unbelievable.
> ...




Nice rally over the past few days.

Guidance up another 25% for H1. 

With the announcement of a maiden dividend IMO it could push through $3

I'm feeling very safe with current management at the helm. Now if we can see that pesky AUD drop a little we should see a benefit coming from US earnings which will drive the SP further.

Opinions??


----------



## Boggo (17 December 2012)

hosh said:


> Opinions??




My weekly system seems to like it again, another run like the last one would be excellent.

(click to expand)


----------



## john12 (18 December 2012)

guys im all ears re your opinions, i bought a few weeks ago at 2.39 as a small trend trade, giving it a bit of stop loss room since its been rising ... i guess that announcement re higher than expected profits is driving this ??


----------



## PinguPingu (18 December 2012)

This company, for me, raises some moral dilemmas. Would it be considered ethical to invest in a company that makes its money, one could argue, almost directly from peoples misery? Perhaps a topic more for the general chat section. Many argue these gaming systems are mathematically and psychologically designed to keep people on the hook for as long possible..

http://www.psychology.org.au/publications/inpsych/2010/december/gambling/#s2


----------



## hosh (18 December 2012)

john12 said:


> guys im all ears re your opinions, i bought a few weeks ago at 2.39 as a small trend trade, giving it a bit of stop loss room since its been rising ... i guess that announcement re higher than expected profits is driving this ??




I think you did well John. IMHO that price is a safe entry. The company stated in the chairman's address they are looking to start dividends this FY. This should drive the SP as it will change the stock from a pure capital play to include a income stream for investors. 

If the US uptake of the A560 slant is a success, imo. the next two years will see considerable growth.


----------



## hosh (19 December 2012)

That entry is looking even better today John. We've broken through the rolling year high and the market depth has finally turned in favor of the buyers.

424k shares shorted on Friday, reduced to 141k Monday.  It was worth a punt on their part however IMO over the past 4 trading sessions we have seen strong accumulation thus putting the squeeze on the shorts. 

It's going to be a very interesting close today.


----------



## john12 (20 December 2012)

hosh said:


> That entry is looking even better today John. We've broken through the rolling year high and the market depth has finally turned in favor of the buyers.
> 
> 424k shares shorted on Friday, reduced to 141k Monday.  It was worth a punt on their part however IMO over the past 4 trading sessions we have seen strong accumulation thus putting the squeeze on the shorts.
> 
> It's going to be a very interesting close today.




yes, price still at strength, if it reaches 3 sometime in the next few trading sessions id be delighted, i know v little about how to value stocks, if a dividend does eventuate next year any ball park guess as to how much per share it might be ???


----------



## hosh (20 December 2012)

john12 said:


> yes, price still at strength, if it reaches 3 sometime in the next few trading sessions id be delighted, i know v little about how to value stocks, if a dividend does eventuate next year any ball park guess as to how much per share it might be ???




I'm hoping in the 3-4c range for a interim and the same for a final, however I'm only going on projected figures from analysts the likes of Reuters. 

We'll just have to see what the board comes up with. One thing for sure it looks like the company will be in a very strong cash position after the H1 results are in.

ALL IMHO


----------



## hosh (3 January 2013)

*Hit another rolling year high*

Hit a 4th rolling year high this month albeit on light volume. It's going to be interesting next week when the masses return.

Here's a great article with some similarities to ALL in their heyday.

Plenty to come IMHO

http://www.eurekareport.com.au/article/2012/11/14/value-investing/gambling-ainsworth-jackpot


----------



## hosh (7 January 2013)

Nice write up in the Bull this morning

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/34419-7-gaming-stocks-that-beat-the-odds-in-2012.html


----------



## hosh (29 January 2013)

52 week low is slowly climbing. IMHO good for the stock. Slow accumulation over the past few weeks, no doubt in anticipation of the H1 results. Would be nice to test the $3 high before the release.


----------



## hosh (29 January 2013)

Forgot to add the latest Ichimoku chart for AGI. Another accumulation pattern developing in the second green circle. Very similar to the first pattern just before the share price exploded. If the AUD can drop to parity or lower I feel (combined with a strong H1 result and a dividend if the company decides to pay one this FY) the SP will move onto a upward trend similar to the one after the last breakout in the first green circle.

IMHO a strong chart where the price is above the indicators which are both clearly above the cloud.

I would like to hear any others opinions regarding the companies future.


----------



## hosh (31 January 2013)

Still flying under the radar in some circles.

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ent=172821&utm_campaign=kgb&modapt=commentary

Not a mention in this article today although there are currently 7 analysts covering the stock and 13 institutional holders ATM.

Commsec only has 1 recommendation, Etrade none. It's going to be beautiful to watch when the penny finally drops and the punters realize AGI is a formidable competitor in the gaming machine industry.


----------



## DocK (31 January 2013)

I've had this one on my watchlist for a little while.  The financials look good, and I like the fact that they have no debt, but it's a little too illiquid for me.  I was tempted to buy on the dip a couple of weeks ago at $2.78, and wish I had now of course, but couldn't find any reason for the sharpish fall when the market as a whole was powering upwards.


----------



## hosh (31 January 2013)

The company put a release out stating they will address the liquidity in the near future. Len Ainsworth is on the record saying he and his wife will reduce their holdings in due course. It's dependent on the SP being in a favorable position for them to do so.

I feel the company has reached that point, with a correction in the free float combined with a improved market cap imho the company will become eligible for addition to the ASX 200 down the track.

IMHO the wild swings in SP are due to (as you mentioned) the lack of liquidity and the ability for those that choose to manipulate the stock.  IMO the company is aware of this and will take the appropriate steps to correct the current situation.

I have to admit I was concerned when the SP hit $1.90 recently, however I did not see any material change in the fundamentals therefore I bit down and held my nerve. In hindsight it was great opportunities for a low cost entry or addition to ones position.


----------



## hosh (7 February 2013)

You have to be happy with this company's performance on the down days. 11 rolling year highs in the last month and all before the H1 results are released. Will they pay a divie this half? I for one hope so and I'm wondering if the recent push in the SP is to take advantage of a dividend, the prospect another record half or the drop in the AUD. I'm thinking it's a combination of all these factors.  

It looks like the AUD is going to pull back over the coming months as we lead up the a federal election. This will definitely bode well for the company as the overseas portion of revenue ( IMHO ) will increase yet again.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 February 2013)

hosh said:


> It looks like the AUD is going to pull back over the coming months as we lead up the a federal election.




Any analysis behind this? The majority of forecasters are tipping rates above parity for the next 12 months

If you wanted to comment in the AUD/USD thread i would be interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## hosh (7 February 2013)

Purely my opinion and gut feeling from what I've been hearing in the news and the reserve's push to lower it


----------



## prawn_86 (7 February 2013)

hosh said:


> I don't know if it will get to parity this year however you would have to concur the push is on by the reserve and the government to lower it.




They have both commented that the AUD is 'stubbornly high'. The government says it wants it lower, but can't do anything about it. The RBA has ruled out any form of easing as on a global scale it would be pointless.

In other words, it's all talk and there is very little analysis pointing towards an AUD below parity over the next 12 months, barring another full blown financial crisis which will also affect stocks.

I hope im wrong, low AUD is good for me.


----------



## hosh (27 February 2013)

A great results in today's 4D. All figures up on the pcp except npat which dropped  because the company has to start paying tax. My accountant keep telling me that's a good thing, it means your making more money and this is certainly the case with AGI. 

Divie declared. 

The part I was most impressed with is the increase in the American sector. It has always been the determining factor that will take this company forward. It's been up 100% on the pcp for the past two yearly reports. The encouraging thing with this H1 report is it's up 80% on the pcp therefore imho the company is starting to gain traction in the America's and we could see a vast improvement in the yearly in regard to this segment of revenue.

The Americas are almost equal to NSW in terms of revenue.

Participation based revenue climbing as well.

Market liked it as did. I'm starting to believe this company can give ALL a real run for their money in the not too distant future.

Congrats to all holders.


----------



## RazzaDazzla (9 April 2013)

hosh said:


> Market liked it as did. I'm starting to believe this company can give ALL a real run for their money in the not too distant future.




A pause for breath or is Lenny selling all his stock?


----------



## hosh (22 April 2013)

Len has stated that both he and his wife will sell down there stakes when the share price is at a level they feel is acceptable to them. This is being done to improve liquidity in the stock. He obviously doesn't need the coin.

I don't recall the exact date however when the S1 after hour crossings went though in the first tranche sold by him and associated parties it went though at $3.80. 19 Million worth. I would consider that a vote of confidence on the part of the buyers.

To answer your question, taking a breather IMHO


----------



## VSntchr (24 April 2013)

hosh said:


> 7This is being done to improve liquidity in the stock. *He obviously doesn't need the coin*.7




Isn't this the guy who took is children to court?


----------



## Country Lad (25 April 2013)

hosh said:


> .......................I don't recall the exact date however when the S1 after hour crossings went though in the first tranche sold by him and associated parties it went though at $3.80. 19 Million worth. I would consider that a vote of confidence on the part of the buyers.




14 March, to various institutions.  His exit will be done in a very orderly fashion.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## hosh (26 April 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Isn't this the guy who took is children to court?




Sorry Valuesnatcher I can't answer that question. You might want to give him a call at head office and find out. I'm pretty sure he's there most days.

I'm primarily interested in what his company is up too and how it could benefit both myself and my children down the track.

Thanks Country

Cheers 
Hosh


----------



## notting (20 July 2013)

An interesting day for this wonder of the world!
Has Les sold his stake yet?


----------



## hosh (12 August 2013)

Might see some action coming into the Sept 6 rebalance.

JP Morgan has AGI as a high rating for entry into the all Australian 200 and a low rating for entry into S&P asx 200.

With the 4E in a couple of weeks it bodes well for the company if they can tweek the 41% increase in profit they have announced in the recent profit guidance.


----------



## hosh (27 August 2013)

hosh said:


> Might see some action coming into the Sept 6 rebalance.
> 
> JP Morgan has AGI as a high rating for entry into the all Australian 200 and a low rating for entry into S&P asx 200.
> 
> With the 4E in a couple of weeks it bodes well for the company if they can tweek the 41% increase in profit they have announced in the recent profit guidance.




Nice, ramped it up to 50% over the pcp and forcast at least 15% on the pcp for H1 FY 14

I'm liking the numbers


----------



## hosh (22 October 2013)

Outstanding,

What more can one say. Looking forward to the $5 hurdle to be cleared.

Not selling a single share.


----------



## notting (2 April 2014)

The mother of all over hangs.

Len Ainsworth disposes 5,819,092 shares out of his 178,006,613!!!! shares.
Taking his stake from 56.1% to around 53.4%

Value direct $995,829.00 based on exercise price of*.225c* [per ordinary share)
Indirect $5,920,023.50
Shares were trading around $4.20 at the time and have hit a fairly solid roof between $3.40 and $4.50 for around a year.
The market has been aware that Len is offloading some.
After this first major sale the price has fallen to $3.60 a couple of brokers came in and have upgraded it to overweight and buy. Montgomery fund also likes it at these levels.
Given it has run up from 8c over the last 4 or so years it’s been simply unbelievable for what isn’t a mining company.
Despite the fact Len wants to reduce his stake, simply because he saved the thing during it’s difficulties and is just getting that money back off the table and has little to do with where it is likely to be going!

So worth building into once it bottoms out from this large holder selling in my opinion.


----------



## RottenValue (27 August 2014)

Interesting market response to a company reporting revenue, NPAT, EPS and DPS increases of 20%, a share price decrease of 10%.

I can't help but laugh when the focus is on missing analyst expectations rather than the result, any chance the analysts have no idea?  AGI achieved exactly what I expected so maybe I am a better guesser.

The most impressive part of the result is the International revenue/profit increase of 37% which lifted the international revenue to 40% of the total.  This has the potential to boost profits in the future when the $AUD reverts to a lower value.

Decided to add to my holdings as risk/reward on this now looks even more attractive.


----------



## galumay (27 August 2014)

RottenValue said:


> Interesting market response to a company reporting revenue, NPAT, EPS and DPS increases of 20%, a share price decrease of 10%.




I had a look at AGI a while ago, but I couldnt see the value. When I run my ruler over them now I still only get an IV of under $3.50 so while the results were certainly healthy, I think the price had run way ahead of value some time ago.

If they get down towards $3 I may be tempted to have another look.


----------



## VSntchr (27 August 2014)

I think its been a little hard done by. IMO the SP had been factoring in a guidance miss for some time - given the lack of guidance update that shareholders in AGI are used to.

I dont follow AGI closely but I have got it in my pile of reports to go through. Thought it might rebound this morning but the selling persists!


----------



## RottenValue (27 August 2014)

To put it in context, we have had 4 million shares change hands over the past two days which is about 1.25% of the total outstanding.  

I would assume that we have one or more institutional holders lightening their load so to speak.  Maybe those that had overstated their estimates?


----------



## skc (27 August 2014)

RottenValue said:


> To put it in context, we have had 4 million shares change hands over the past two days which is about 1.25% of the total outstanding.
> 
> I would assume that we have one or more institutional holders lightening their load so to speak.  Maybe those that had overstated their estimates?




May be the market doesn't like this...



> The Sydney-based company is building up its portfolio of pokies based on licensed titles and will unveil two new machines at a big trade show in September: Sound of Music and Showgirls.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/ains...the-pokies-20140826-108nm7.html#ixzz3BZ6O0B7b




I hope it comes with all the favourite songs from the movie.

- The hills are alive... with the sound of Pokies.
- How do you solve a problem like gambling?
- So long, farewell, I kiss my dosh goodbye.

To win the jackpot, you have to line up all your favourite things... it's an awesome product I can feel it alreay.


----------



## VSntchr (27 August 2014)

skc said:


> I hope it comes with all the favourite songs from the movie.
> 
> - The hills are alive... with the sound of Pokies.
> - How do you solve a problem like gambling?
> ...




 Needed a good laugh this afternoon, its been a tiring reporting season......(cue the jokes about being soft)


----------



## Julia (27 August 2014)

There's an interview with the CEO in the current issue of AFR Smart Investor if anyone is interested.


----------



## sharls (30 September 2014)

hosh said:


> Len has stated that both he and his wife will sell down there stakes when the share price is at a level they feel is acceptable to them. This is being done to improve liquidity in the stock. He obviously doesn't need the coin.
> 
> I don't recall the exact date however when the S1 after hour crossings went though in the first tranche sold by him and associated parties it went though at $3.80. 19 Million worth. I would consider that a vote of confidence on the part of the buyers.
> 
> To answer your question, taking a breather IMHO




Hello there Hosh.

Interesting times with this AGI aren't they? 

In regards to Ainsworth himself selling, an interesting excerpt from an article by Roger Montgomery, A Dog's Breakfast (can be googled) from Warren Buffett: 
 "that relates to the periodic tendency of stock markets to experience excesses which cause businesses - when changing hands in small pieces through stock exchanges - to sell at prices significantly above privately-determined negotiated values.  At such times, holdings may be liquidated at better prices than if the whole business were owned - and, due to the impersonal nature of securities markets, no moral stigma need be attached to dealing with such unwitting buyers."

If this very wise assertion from Warren Buffett is exercised in this case, then I am of the feeling/opinion maybe, that, with him selling down his massive holdings, I guess he wouldn't really gives a rats about who he is selling to, would he?  Simply asking, no claiming.  He, perhaps may think of those as chumps.  And of course, having some favourable advisors/commentators in the media to talk up the stock at a good buy at a price of $3.80'ish or whatever would assist - said in general as an amateur observation and opinion.


----------



## hosh (2 October 2014)

I posted that some time ago Sharls. He did sell down a few mill from memory and It was close to the price at that time. It wasn't at a premium though. What I do remember was the SP ran pretty hard before hand so that might be a good indicator if he intends to sell down again. I think it's a matter of IF not WHEN. He can't go forever. A few punters think he's the be all and end all of this company. IMHO that's no longer the case. The people they are employing worlwide have as much knowledge and contacts in the game as he does. I think AGI will do just fine without Len.

ALL is a case in point. It didn't go down the gurgler after he left. He will be missed however.


----------



## VSntchr (2 October 2014)

I could be wrong, but I thought that Len's selling was a result of the company share plan? Therefore not him selling stock to receive cash?

As for the influence on the company, I know that Aristocrat still respects him greatly. About 8 months ago I had a contact working for them and she often told me how much influence they still take from Ainsworth.


----------



## hosh (2 October 2014)

It was a special crossing by him and his related entities. I really can't remember the dates however the S1's went through at $3.80. I know that part is accurate. The reason was to improve liquidity. He certainly doesn't need the money

The share plan he setup is to reward employees for the company's growth   From memory he made around 5.5 mill available at a excise price of 22.5c.  It's all pretty vague to me now however I was watching the screen closely on the day the S1's went through after hours. It was trading (from memory) slightly above the $3.80 I took a look at the previous post I Think I meant $19mill worth of stock

Funny with all the drama going on over at HC the $3.80 S1 crossing price might have been where Rodger M got his good buy figure from. Maybe he was thinking the punters that purchased them at that price would be reluctant to let them go any cheaper. He might have thought it added a certain amount of support at that level

Just a theory.

I reckon your spot on with ALL watching Ainsworth closely, after all he did start that company and probably knows what they're up to before they do.


----------



## hosh (3 October 2014)

Here's the transaction 

15 March 2013

ASX Release 

ASX Code:   AGI


Ainsworth Game Technology Limited - Share Transactions

Ainsworth Game Technology Limited (AGT) today announced that a sell down of 5.5 million shares in
AGT to a range of institutional investors was conducted after market on 14 March 2013.

The share transactions were effected in part through the sale of approximately 2.0 million ordinary
shares by interests associated with Mr LH Ainsworth as part of a sell down foreshadowed by Mr LH
Ainsworth at the Company’s Annual General Meeting held on 21 November 2012.

Mr LH Ainsworth stated “I continue to be confident about the Company’s prospects and this sell down
is to further assist the Company and provide liquidity in currently traded shares.”

In addition, 1.5 million ordinary shares were sold down by interests associated with Mrs MC
Ainsworth.

The remaining shares transacted (approximately 2.0 million ordinary shares) were sold by AGT
employees, including the Company’s CEO Mr D Gladstone, with Australian employees selling shares
granted to them under a long term incentive plan established over a portion of Mr LH Ainsworth’s
personal shareholding and US employees selling shares issued to them under a long term incentive
plan established by AGT.


----------



## VSntchr (3 October 2014)

Thanks Hosh, nice work.

I didn't read the thread thoroughly enough and thought you guys were referring to the more recent selling.
Yep, I remember now when he was selling.
There was also the matter of some loans to the company wasn't there? I remember some people were of the opinion that once he had them repaid he was gone - that didn't prove to be the case.


----------



## hosh (3 October 2014)

VSntchr said:


> Thanks Hosh, nice work.
> 
> I didn't read the thread thoroughly enough and thought you guys were referring to the more recent selling.
> Yep, I remember now when he was selling.
> There was also the matter of some loans to the company wasn't there? I remember some people were of the opinion that once he had them repaid he was gone - that didn't prove to be the case.




Yeh spot on Value, from memory it was around 20 mill. I think however the loan repayment came from a cap raising, the rest of which was used for expansion plans. I think he pocketed the coin from those S1 crossings  Your also right regarding the skeptics, they were saying this company would be toast without Len and it's a one trick pony. Oh yeh you don't see those punters on the forums any more. 

I do think my figures might be a bit off though. I consider it unnecessary to troll through the old posts. I did when I needed to get every bit of info and compare however I'm very comfortable holding this stock for the next 5 years.

This swings imho present good opportunities if you have the spare coin to hold. I tried the cfd gig but in times like we've seen over the past few months you'll get burned big time if your long.


I think this is the placement your referring to where they payed back the coin to the big fella.



23 April 2012

ASX Release 


NOT FOR RELEASE OR DISTRIBUTION IN THE UNITED STATES OR TO US PERSONS 

ASX Code:   AGI 

Ainsworth Game Technology (AGT) - Announces Fully Underwritten Institutional Share 
Placement 

Ainsworth Game Technology Limited (“the Company”) is seeking to raise approximately $44 million
via a fully underwritten share placement of 30 million new ordinary fully paid shares (“New Shares”)
to institutional and sophisticated investors at a fixed offer price of $1.47 per share (“Placement”). 

The fixed price of $1.47 per New Share represents a 6.1% discount to the last traded price of $1.565
on 20 April 2012. 

The New Shares will rank equally with existing ordinary shares of the Company on issue and are
expected to be allotted and issued on 1 May 2012.

The Placement is fully underwritten by Macquarie Capital (Australia) Limited. ("Underwriter").

Use of funds
Funds raised under the Placement will be broadly used as follows:

− $20 million Repay accrued interest owing on previously provided borrowings and trade/credit
facilities provided by an entity associated with Mr LH Ainsworth (Executive Chairman and
majority shareholder) 
− $17 million Provide funds to facilitate the cash redemption of outstanding convertible notes 
(see below)
− $7 million Provide funds for future growth including acceleration of objectives to supply 
products on a participation basis in the Americas, new product initiatives, acceleration and
expansion of research and development activities and additional working capital required on the
commercialization of new product offerings and to cover the costs of the offer 

The reduction in debt outstanding under existing facilities will reduce ongoing interest costs, optimize 
the Company’s longer term borrowing structure and simplify the Company’s capital structure. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## Toppy (18 November 2014)

Why the huge sell down? I suppose we find out tomorrow one way or another, but anybody have a theory?


----------



## skyQuake (18 November 2014)

Toppy said:


> Why the huge sell down? I suppose we find out tomorrow one way or another, but anybody have a theory?




What selldown? Don't see anything large being crossed.

Unless you mean price going lower (prob stops imo)


----------



## VSntchr (19 November 2014)

The price is entering an interesting territory now.

Not much growth being priced in once it starts going down towards $2.
So is the market factoring in something that isn't glaringly obvious to the rest of us?

The AGM anny speaks of big, well funded competitiors...I think there might be some people taking a lead from this. 

Either that, or investors are only looking at the next 6-12 months where earnings will probably be flat and discounting the probability that AGI will continue to grow in the International markets over the coming years.

Interested, but haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Ves (19 November 2014)

Hey VS,  question for you...   do you think AGI has a competitive advantage?   If so,  what is it that they can do in their business model that the well funded competitors won't be able to replicate?  

My opinion would be even at $2, if it was a long-term hold, you would still be relying on AGI, to be at least able to protect their current earnings base  (think ROIC was circa 30% in 2014), from competitive forces. 

I agree...  their performance in the previous few years warrants further investigation at this price.


----------



## VSntchr (19 November 2014)

Ves said:


> Hey VS,  question for you...   do you think AGI has a competitive advantage?   If so,  what is it that they can do in their business model that the well funded competitors won't be able to replicate?



I can't answer that question Ves, hence why I don't hold. From a basic quantitative perspective it looks good...but qualitative I just have no idea.



Ves said:


> My opinion would be even at $2, if it was a long-term hold, you would still be relying on AGI, to be at least able to protect their current earnings base  (think ROIC was circa 30% in 2014), from competitive forces.



I agree with you. The only research I really have that supports AGI is the scuttlebut that I had from sources at ALL saying how they still follow every move that AGI makes...
Considering though, that ALL is but one of the competitors that AGI has to contend with..and that the others are also larger...doesn't really give this point much standing. 
I have heard that some of AGI machines are favoured by punters and actually bring in a higher amount of revenue than other machines. This was in a research report I read a while back. Additionally, it may be in the interest of machine buyers to keep a number of players in the industry to ensure supply is competitive. The consolidation recently has narrowed the field somewhat.



Ves said:


> I agree...  their performance in the previous few years warrants further investigation at this price.



IMO investing in many situations involves determining the 'knowns' and the 'known unknowns'. If the price is lucrative enough from a risk reward perspective to warrant risking the 'known unknowns' turning unfavourable then the investment is entered. The unknown unknowns of course are their lurking in the background 
Alot of my thinking around this has been developed with the help of reading yours, crafts and others posts..so this might sound a bit familiar for you


----------



## prawn_86 (19 November 2014)

Would anyone not invest in this stop due to the nature of its business? A la ethical investing


----------



## Ves (19 November 2014)

If I remember I will post down some thoughts when I get around to doing some further research.  I will admit I don't know much about this company or the industry.   It's great that we can compare to ALL as well.

The comment about players preferring certain machines over others is interesting,   I wouldn't have assumed it was that important to them.   

This industry is interesting...   because it's another where the internet could easily become a very big technology disruptor (I notice that they've mentioned this in the AGM notes & they are trying to position themselves with another internet slots company).   Gaining traction on the internet slots business could be pretty important, as I assume,  there could be opportunities to create first mover advantages and network effects (there's nothing worse than having to create accounts on multiple sites when all you want to do is play....)

_(PS:   I almost feel like writing "check the effect of the bloody internet" on a big yellow sticky note and putting it in the middle of my monitor these days.)_


----------



## VSntchr (19 November 2014)

prawn_86 said:


> Would anyone not invest in this stop due to the nature of its business? A la ethical investing




It's something to consider that's for sure. My partner turned down a very good offer from ALL on ethical grounds..


----------



## McLovin (19 November 2014)

prawn_86 said:


> Would anyone not invest in this stop due to the nature of its business? A la ethical investing




I wouldn't invest in them because of what they do.


----------



## skc (19 November 2014)

McLovin said:


> I wouldn't invest in them because of what they do.




+1. Happily shorted them today though.


----------



## VSntchr (19 November 2014)

skc said:


> +1. Happily shorted them today though.




Was that on the break-down through 2.67? 
Nice trade


----------



## Rainman (15 January 2015)

Are any of the TA guys following AGI at the moment?  If so, what are your thoughts?  Are we seeing a technical rebound?


----------



## Triathlete (15 January 2015)

Rainman said:


> Are any of the TA guys following AGI at the moment?  If so, what are your thoughts?  Are we seeing a technical rebound?




Possibly ...the daily ,weekly and monthly swings are up presently, although the price is still following a down trend ...I would be waiting for further confirmation that the downtrend has completed , again all depends how much risk you are willing to take at this stage in my opinion. I have attached the chart as well that may help.


----------



## notting (15 January 2015)

This was peddled out today.



> DJ CLSA Mulls Ainsworth's
> Slot machine maker Ainsworth Game Technology (AGI.AU) has
> headroom for an acquisition of up to A$450 million, says CLSA, which initiates coverage
> of the stock at buy with a A$3.23/share price target. A deal funded by cash and debt is
> ...




AGI has been caned on some fairly serious downturns in it's Ausi prospects.
So maybe those who still believe the US story, with it's glut of Casino's, will have plenty more room for slot machines, in those ventures going bankrupt and no where. If the demand is still reasonable AGI, could do OK.
I am still short it, but would have closed it today had I been watching a little more closely.  Maybe that will turn out to have been lucky!


----------



## Rainman (16 January 2015)

Triathlete said:


> Possibly ...the daily ,weekly and monthly swings are up presently, although the price is still following a down trend ...I would be waiting for further confirmation that the downtrend has completed , again all depends how much risk you are willing to take at this stage in my opinion. I have attached the chart as well that may help.




Thanks Triathlete.


----------



## Rainman (16 January 2015)

Thanks Notting.  I am long AGI for the US growth story.


----------



## Triathlete (17 January 2015)

notting said:


> I am still short it, but would have closed it today had I been watching a little more closely.  Maybe that will turn out to have been lucky!


----------



## notting (27 January 2015)

Doing it's own thing since mid December smashed into resistance however at $3.
After such a positive week last week bearish stock will often have bad Monday morning.
A bullish stock will keep going.
So it kind of did that and the selling, though dramatic looking on the chart at $3 has not got that much volume to it so far!
Looking for a break up!


----------



## Rainman (28 January 2015)

notting said:


> ... I am still short it, but would have closed it today had I been watching a little more closely.  Maybe that will turn out to have been lucky!




Are you still short AGI, Notting?


----------



## notting (28 January 2015)

Rainman said:


> Are you still short AGI, Notting?




No long.  Got out of the short after its big day, fortunately it came back so added to the gains which was just luck cause I would have got out on that day had I been paying attention.
Good news from crown should help the sector. But if this doesn't break up and looks to continue down I will let it go pretty quick.
Cant see much today cause only have phone


----------



## Rainman (28 January 2015)

notting said:


> ... Good news from crown should help the sector...




Personally, I wouldn't buy this stock for anything that CWN may or may not do in the foreseeable future.  What will move AGI is what happens in the US and Asia.


----------



## notting (28 January 2015)

Rainman said:


> Personally, I wouldn't buy this stock for anything that CWN may or may not do in the foreseeable future.  What will move AGI is what happens in the US and Asia.




That's not the reason it was bought.  It basically looks like is going to go up now!
It is promising money maker in general.
I hope I don't get any dividends though.  I will have to donate them to some charity because I wouldn't want to profit out of what it does.  
Price movements, in my mind have nothing to do with, the company.


----------



## Nortorious (28 January 2015)

notting said:


> That's not the reason it was bought.  It basically looks like is going to go up now!
> It is promising money maker in general.
> I hope I don't get any dividends though.  I will have to donate them to some charity because I wouldn't want to profit out of what it does.
> Price movements, in my mind have nothing to do with, the company.




I tend to agree with Notting, supply and demand drive the markets these days from what I have observed.

In saying that, I wouldn't be a buyer in this stock just yet. If you're already holding, a little bit of a different scenario. It needs to trade sideways to figure out if it is heading higher or lower... at the moment it is unclear to me based on the weekly chart.


----------



## Rainman (28 January 2015)

notting said:


> ... Price movements, in my mind have nothing to do with, the company.




That may be true in the short run but only a fool would believe that that is true in the long run.  Technicals have their place for timing an entry into a stock but they tell you nothing of where that stock is going to be in 6 months, a year or 2 years from now.

 As they say, there are old traders and there are bold traders. But there are no old bold traders.


----------



## Cam019 (9 September 2017)

Two and a half year resurrection.

A potential breakout for AGI on the daily chart with the formation of a bullish pennant on diminishing volume.


----------



## Cam019 (9 September 2017)

Just some more thoughts on the above chart as I felt I was a bit vague. Last Wednesday saw the first breakout on extreme volume with a close above prior resistance at 2.49 (very little supply). Thursday then saw another up bar on high volume closing about 1/3 off the days high then the pennant begins to emerge. Ideally, I'd be looking for a break and close >2.72.


----------



## Cam019 (12 September 2017)

Bullish pennant pattern broken today. I had a buy limit trigger at 2.73, but it wasn't to be. On to the next!


----------



## Porper (12 September 2017)

I had a look at AGI but it has bearish divergence in place on the weekly chart which means it's a no go area for now. Maybe ok in a few weeks though.


----------



## greggles (4 May 2018)

Ainsworth hammered this morning after revising its FY18 Profit Before Tax down from ~$59 million to ~$36 million. A huge downgrade which the company attributed to competitive activity, regulatory approval delays in product submissions and further product development changes.

AGI is currently trading at $1.35, down 30.41% from yesterday's close. The last time it was trading at these levels was April 2012.


----------



## notting (8 May 2018)

This guy!!
http://www.afr.com/brand/rear-window/ainsworth-must-be-glad-he-cashed-his-chips-20180506-h0zoyq


----------



## shoeshineshare (25 February 2020)

Ainsworth Game Technology (ASX:AGI) half year results were an underlying loss after tax of $0.2m, better than the guidance of a loss of $4.0m, and so they congratulated themselves.

On an unrelated topic, if I was pigging out and thought that I might have put on a few kilos of baggage around my waist, should I congratulate myself if I only put on a few hundred grams?


----------



## finicky (11 January 2021)

Up another 14% so far today.
Strangely bullish behaviour from such a crap stock  - maybe its just catching up from March Wuhan virus losses later than others. Takeover possibility from major shareholder?
Last few months taken together bullish and one day in late November had the highest volume in 2.5 years. Can't imagine why anyone is buying it. I still hold scorched remains of a buy made years ago.

Monthly


----------



## Stockbailx (28 June 2021)

What the future look like for Ainsworth Game Technology; earning are forecast to grow 70.27% per yr, (so they say)...has no real risk analysis considering it been around for a bit, and could well be on top of its game by now! There appears to be a lot of future in the gaming Industry. As a global company with offices located around the world, Ainsworth is committed to a vision of delivering excellence in gaming solutions and being a leading supplier in regions within Australasia, Europe, North and Latin America. AGI is bouncing back from support looking to regain it's highs and beyond...





__





						Home
					

Welcome to Ainsworth Game Technology




					www.agtslots.com


----------



## Stockbailx (1 July 2021)

I posted *AGI* as my stock pick for July Comp. I guess I'm hoping every one will be out this EOFY playing the pokies. They went real well over christmas and beyond. So go figure its any ones game, 'Nector Gods'. (see above)


----------



## finicky (30 November 2022)

Keeps on going up. Just idly pointing this out as I don't think of it as as investable stock, should never have got into a scummy business like this anyway. Might get my money back if it doubles. At least they made a profit in fy22, after 4 consecutive years of plunging earnings, followed by 2 more of losses just to underline the achievement. The ex founder and chairman nonogenarian gnome did a number on us lumpen proletariat when he sold out his shares to a rival at a special rate for himself.
Glimpses from the recent AGM address: North America business growing, South America showing more potential after opening up (post Chinese Communist Party induced Covid), Australia stagnant but steady.
Got a 'Please Explain' today.

Held

5 year daily


----------

